

Trouble in orbit: the growing problem of space junk - dharma1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-33782943

======
CapitalistCartr
For those of you interested in this subject, I subscribe to this quarterly
newsletter and find it worthwhile:

[http://orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/newsletter/newsletter.html](http://orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/newsletter/newsletter.html)

------
acd
Is it not possible to just make satellite behave like comets so they burn up
in the atmosphere? Say that you add a rocket thruster that thrust the
satellite in a downwards path so it burns up?

~~~
emgeee
Only larger satellites have active propulsion that would be capable of doing
this.

------
debacle
All of these problems can be solved with money. If a growing problem can be
solved with money, it just hasn't grown enough yet.

------
carapace
If you could figure out a way to collect it then you've got resources that
have already been accelerated to orbit...

------
dharma1
lasers! [http://www.space.com/29271-space-station-laser-cannon-
orbita...](http://www.space.com/29271-space-station-laser-cannon-orbital-
debris.html)

